# NOFD: the holy grail for dollar store nail polishes- LA colors



## britscosmetics (Jul 3, 2011)

never in a million years would it have ever come to mind that a bottle of polish from the local dollar tree would be such top quality. my new nail polish love is LA colors nail polish. it goes on like butter, it has a beautiful sheen, and cost $1. _note that all dollar stores are different in what they choose to sell. its just my dollar tree carries this company. _*I kindly ask do not republish my photos.*

this color is radiation which is like a bright bubble gum sheen blue which is also ideal for summer.



​ here it is at a better angel:​ 

​  ​ I love the quality of it on my thumb was after one coat and the top photo was two coats. This is a very nice color for summer. its almost tropical in a way. I have been seeing a lot of blue toned nail polish. does anyone have any recommendations for other blue tones? La colors does not have the big 3 and zero formaldehyde.​  ​ does anyone like milani nail polish? I tried it and it didn't work to well.​


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

My Dollar stores also carry LA Colors as does Fred Meyers (regional grocery chain) but at Freddies it's starts at $1.99 for the striping which are $1 at dollar store. I picked up the mini sets (search the nail section for the threads) for $2.99 each and the large six (seven?) sets for either $4.99 or $5.99 at RiteAid and $6.99 at Fred Meyer. I haven't done a thread on the newer set I picked up at Freddies yet. LA Colors is pretty good and comparable to Wet 'n' Wild which is another of my favorite drugstore polishes.


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Have a few LA Colors myself. Great colors!


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 8, 2011)

I got two LA colors glitters for $1 at Family Dollar in NY.  Great polish!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2011)

I know the sets of large polishes are on clearance at my regional grocery store - Fred Meyers for only $5. Each set contains 7 polishes if I recall correctly which makes it less per bottle than the dollar type stores.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love LA colors too! (I have 2) Really great price for such nail polish!


----------

